# Golden/lab mix needs foster to avoid euth Washington State



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

----- Original Message ----- 








From: Perrin Kaplan 

Sent: Wednesday, September 17, 2008 4:00 PM

Subject: URGENT, URGENT, Buddy Will Die



Gosh, he has not been given a fair chance yet and truly deserves it. This sweet golden/lab mix, named Buddy, is schedued to be euthanized this Saturday morning. Buddy needs someone with space to allow him to be a bit free as he really wants to run. He has not yet learned how to attach to humans but we are sure with the right loving people, he can do so and then once in your heart and his, never out!



We are desperate to find him a foster or home so we can get him settled and calmed. He is very unhappy and the shelter is not a good place for him at all.



He is being neutered and updated on all shots and believed that investment was worth it. Let's find him a spot! He is in Olympia, Wa. but we can work on transport.



[email protected] 206-909-0119 

[email protected] 206-227-3934


----------



## doggielove56 (Sep 24, 2008)

What is the update on buddy, is he still in need of a home? I used to live up in Shelton which is a half an hour from Olympia, so I could make some calls and try to help at least.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Buddy was rescued by a group. I think they are in Portland. Perrin whose address is in the original post would know the specifics. I guess Buddy was a little escape artist and so he needed some training before he would do well in a home.


----------



## doggielove56 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for the update. I'm very glad he was rescued.


----------

